# Bulk Diet for 150lb'r



## VillaGeeza (Jul 19, 2008)

could i have some opinions on this bulking diet.

i am 5" 10, 150lb and want to add mass.

i cardio twice a week, and gym 3 times a week.




​
*
MEAL 1*: (9.00am)

Oats or 3 eggs 3 whole meal toast

1 whey protein shake

*MEAL 2*: (11.00am)

1 tin of tuna with olive oil

1 cup of rice

2 slice's whole meal bread

1 portion of broc

*MEAL 3*: (13.00pm)

1 chicken breast

1 cup of rice

1 portion of veg

Sweet potatoe

*MEAL 4*: (3.00pm)


8 oz steak 
Jacket potatoe
1 portion of veg


*MEAL 5*: (5.00pm)

Weight Gain Shake

*MEAL 6*: (7.00pm)


1 Chicken Breast Stir Fry with 1 cup of rice

*MEAL 7*: (9.00pm)

1 whey protein shake + 1 Banana


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Assuming its:

1 in a calorie surplus

2 you add 10-20g fish oil

3 has a PWO offering

4 something you can sustain

You will add weight

Its not bad, very typical of something from a half OK yank magazine


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

See my comments in bold...



VillaGeeza said:


> *MEAL 1*: (9.00am)
> 
> Oats or 3 eggs 3 whole meal toast *- what amount of oats?*
> 
> ...


this diet does not make sense where did you copy it from? why weigh your rice but non of your meat apart from 1 steak?

if you do not know how many carbs and protein you are eating how do you know you are in surplus to gain weight?

where are your good fats?

have you started this diet?


----------



## VillaGeeza (Jul 19, 2008)

no i havent started this diet yet. i thought id get some opinions before i shopped.

oats 60g.

shake 50g with 300ml skimmed milk

rice weight uncooked

chicken 200g

chicken in stir fry 400g

jacket 300g

weight gain shake total 40g protein, 100g carb

oils are olive oil, flaxseed oil

could i have an opinion on this please pscarb


----------



## VillaGeeza (Jul 19, 2008)

i am 145lb, 5"10 and want to add mass. i cardio 30 mins twice a week, work out 3 times a week for an hour doing full body workouts. I want to add mass. Could i have opinions on this plan please.

*MEAL 1*: (9.00am)

Oats (60g) with 400ml skimmed milk or 3 eggs 3 whole meal toast

1 whey protein shake

*MEAL 2*: (11.00am)

1 tin of tuna with olive oil

1 cup of rice (uncooked weight)

2 slice's whole meal bread

1 portion of broc

*MEAL 3*: (13.00pm)

1 chicken breast (200g)

1 cup of rice

1 portion of veg

Medium serving Sweet potatoe

*MEAL 4*: (3.00pm)

8 oz steak

Jacket potatoe (medium)

1 portion of veg

*MEAL 5*: (5.00pm)

Weight Gain Shake (40g protein, 100g carb)

*MEAL 6*: (7.00pm)

Chicken Breast (200g) Stir Fry with 1 cup of rice

*MEAL 7*: (9.00pm)

1 whey protein shake + 1 Banana

Fats are from olive oil and flaxseed oil. Snacks are nuts.


----------



## gymfreak182 (Jul 3, 2008)

When u say mass, is it mass in body mass or muscle mass ur looking 4 ? for someone who is 5'10 and 145lbs ur packing some food in there son !!! are u having EFA'S with everymeal & ur shakes. if ur training right,sleeping well and still not making progress then i would increase ur calorie intake IMO

Lost soul is a knowledgeable member from posts i have read of his !!!!


----------



## VillaGeeza (Jul 19, 2008)

hi gymfreak, the plan is my attempt at shrinking your own plan. i am yet to start this, just wanted some opinions. what is EFA's. i want to gain muscle. i hear ppl mention high and low carb days to try avoid gaining fat, as a simple rule would it be high carb days on work out days, and cut back on the other days. P.S, looks like barry's gona have to stay lol.


----------



## gymfreak182 (Jul 3, 2008)

EFA'S are essential faty acids, & are very important, i have mine from olives & olive oil, flax seed oil & oily fish like salmon. on the subject of carb timing i'm still learning my self, so i'm not really in the position to give sound advice.

still think barry will go, just a matter of time


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

what are the values for this diet?

what amount of calories maintain your current weight?

i have combined your 2 threads on bulking please do not start a seperate thread for the same subject


----------



## VillaGeeza (Jul 19, 2008)

i would say 2500 calories maintain my current weight, although in the past these calories havent always come from the right sources. As for the values of the diet, im not entirely sure what you mean. As for the EFA's, i am going to start having olive oil with my protein shakes, any idea what a good measurement would be in a shake thats made from either 300ml of water or skimmed milk.


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

I like the diet, what body type are you? If ecto then eat as much as possible, slip in a few McDonalds 20 nugget boxes every week or two  keep an eye on body fat and don't let it creep up too much, if it does adjust calories.


----------



## VillaGeeza (Jul 19, 2008)

body type........ not the biggest lad in the world although you'd probably guessed at 5"10and 145lb. im not just a streak off **** though, my profile picture shows i at least have some figure, i dont like to put it up cuz i am donning the birds top.... dont ask, but its the only pic i have at the moment. so do you reckon the diet is somewhere close, what do you mean by ecto.


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

Lol, nice profile pic. Simply put, an Ectomorph is a long, thin and lean person usually with high metabolism who struggles to put on weight. There are guys such as PScarb and Lost Soul who are much older and more knowledgeable on the topic of diet than me. I just think @ 150 lbs you should be eating as much clean calories as poss with the occational McDonalds (I like these cheat meals after a heavy compound workout). Don't worry about calculations etc, just chuck it down you and watch the bodyfat doesn't creep up too much.


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

Dude if you want a diet plan bulking with similar calories feel free to take and adjust mine. Its in my journal in the sig below.

:thumbup1:

Surfer


----------



## Scrumpy (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey mate, I assume your workout is between meals 4 and 5? When working out, try concentrating on compound movements.

Also try pasta instead of rice on some meals, it has a more beneficial GI value


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

VillaGeeza said:


> i would say 2500 calories maintain my current weight, although in the past these calories havent always come from the right sources.


I am confused to how you know 2500cal maintain your weight when you do not track values?



VillaGeeza said:


> As for the values of the diet, im not entirely sure what you mean..


Values or calories/Protein/Carbs/Fats of the diet above my point is you have no idea what the diet gives you how can you change it to gain weight?



Scrumpy said:


> Also try pasta instead of rice on some meals, it has a more beneficial GI value


if he eats pasta on its own it is but by adding both protein and carbs to the rice the GI value drops dramatically. Pasta is made from wheat and can cause severe bloating


----------

